# If Windows became Open Source...



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

What would happen If windows were to become open source? Will it gain large scale acceptance, or will it meet its end because windows only perks will be able to land in the hands of the UNIXes as well? Argue the hell out on this one
I will post some basic arguements soon!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

There will be more viruses than applications running on windows


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 4, 2007)

I think windows will end, because DirectX, windows' only exclusiveness that makes people think twice before going *nix, will be available for all.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2007)

If Windows became Open Source..... then people will stop asking bill gate to make it open source..


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

Windows will never go open source. Some of the Microsoft technologies might be released for other OS in form of runtimes but that's about it.

No point discussing here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Windows will never go open source. Some of the Microsoft technologies might be released for other OS in form of runtimes but that's about it.
> 
> No point discussing here.


I am discusing a hypothetical situation here, and whats its concequences may be. Not absolute reality.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 4, 2007)

windows is never going open source..


----------

